

Why I'm quitting Facebook - priley
http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/25/opinion/rushkoff-why-im-quitting-facebook/index.html

======
stephengillie
This is a blogger advertising for his new book.

~~~
sergiotapia
Exactly. "Facebook is the DEBUL! Find out why, read my book!"

~~~
priley
Absolutely using it to sell books (at a high cost, btw, if he tries to get
back on FB), but he brings up some interesting points. "It does things on our
behalf when we're not even there."

But my favorite part is at the bottom where we are all invited to "like" CNN
Opinions on...wait for it.. FB. You'd think he demand that they not have that
below his article.

~~~
iamrohitbanga
I discovered this article through facebook.

------
sergiotapia
Bla bla bla - show me another ubiquitous platform that let's me chat with my
mother halfway across to the state from my mobile phone/computer/toaster.

I only have 49 Facebook friends, I don't add every other schmoe to my list. I
laugh when I see people with 2000+ friends and then complain about privacy.
Give me a break.

~~~
abbasmehdi
You know, you're probably right. I was one of those FB users who ended up with
a large number of connections on FB, and then it felt like a runaway train. I
tried to adjust the privacy settings but they seemed to be designed to trip
users up every step of the way. Finally last week I deactivated my account.
For me it has been wonderful, I don't waste time on long "quick breaks" any
more. FB might be our generation's TV - a huge time-sink and a major
productivity black hole.

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
Is exactly the equivalent of TV for this generation; is just more focus on the
ego and the narcissism of every person and not just plain entertainment.
Although is obvious, it would be unfair to not mention that Facebook can be an
useful tool for communication; but in my opinion it seems to be becoming a
less common use-case.

------
alaskamiller
One day we'll look back and laugh about how much we needed to check in to a
black mirror every so often, like how people looked back to the 70's and 80's
and laugh how much cocaine addiction, was tolerated in social settings.

~~~
untog
Why do people keep talking about Facebook as if it's an exercise in ego-
stroking? I don't sit there staring at my own profile page, I use it to
communicate with people.

~~~
jonnathanson
I think a lot of people miss the point of Facebook. They say it's a wide,
shallow network with low-touch engagement. But that's just fine for what it
is. Rather than comparing Facebook engagement to some hypothetically deeper,
more ostensibly fulfilling form of social interaction, we should be comparing
Facebook to not-Facebook. How many people were we keeping in touch with before
we started using Facebook? How have our existing friendships deepened or
shallowed because of Facebook? My guess is that, on balance, we have suffered
very minimal (if any) "shallowing" of true friendships, while simultaneously
we have rekindled a lot of (admittedly shallow, but nonetheless existent)
secondary and tertiary friendships.

Most important, we have probably increased our _frequency_ of engagement with
all friends -- close and not-so-close -- on a daily basis, and no doubt by a
dramatic margin. Facebook gives people a great way to engage in social
interactions at low social cost, so to speak. There's minimal risk of non-
reciprocation, the way there could be with SMS or email or phone calls. Thus,
the barriers to initiating social contact are drastically lowered. Frequency
increases accordingly.

------
itsybaev
Read my book, I'm cool - you're not

